# Testing My Cooking Ability



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Today, . . . we "tested" my cast iron dutch oven, . . . brown pinto beans, onions, hunk of ham, . . . on the wood stove, . . . 

Ground up some of that yellow "field corn", . . . added some flour, salt, baking powder, . . . super corn bread, . . . 

Lunch was good, . . . and I got to check out my dutch oven I haven't used in a while.

Just thought I'd share,...............

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang your throwing hunger cravings on some of the chubby folks. Sounds yummy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cooking on a Cast Iron Dutch Oven is the way it should be. Thanks for sharing Mr Dwight!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I feel like ditching all our nonstick stuff for cast iron. Why keep on buying the same junk again and again. I have some Lodge, but want more. I like that they have flat bottoms to use on anything!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> I feel like ditching all our nonstick stuff for cast iron. Why keep on buying the same junk again and again. I have some Lodge, but want more. I like that they have flat bottoms to use on anything!!


Actually, . . . cast iron is NOT for use on "anything".

Much to my dismay, . . . I couldn't use any of mine for several years. My son and I "surprized" my wife with a glass top stove a few years back. It had a light grey top, . . . BAD, BAD, BAD IDEA.

No matter what she did, . . . it just would not stay clean, . . . and cast iron was absolutely verboten on that top.

For Christmas, . . . we "undid" our mistake, . . . went and got her a regular burner, electric stove, . . . she is much happier, . . . (I am too.............), . . . and I'm back to bacon and eggs out of a cast iron skillet for breakfast, . . . woo-hoo !!!

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Sounds good.

If Mama ain't happy, ain't nobody happy! :68:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Cast iron and Coleman,now thats cooking. BTW,when's lunch? LOL.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a black smooth top electric range. Cast iron skillets work fine on it. In fact that is about all we use except for occasional real large batches of stuff like fried chicken when we break out a big electric skillet or a little Geoge Foreman type electric griddle which does a fine job on pancakes or steaks in bad weather. Reuben sandwiches etc.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Cast iron and Coleman,now thats cooking. BTW,when's lunch? LOL.


Close. Cast iron over campfire coals....Now that's cooking!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah! I use my dutch oven on canoe trips, covering it with hot coals to make biscuits on the river bank... last one down the Missouri River. 

Question for cast iron, I bought a small "egg" sized one and each time I cook an egg in it, the egg turns out black, so of course I don't eat it...... does cast iron go bad or is something wrong with the skillet?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Never seen that unless you are scorching it. You may need to reseason it. Clean it real good then cover in lard or vegetable oil. Cook it at 300F for two hrs then 200F for two hrs. Should be fine


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Now I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

survival said:


> Ah! I use my dutch oven on canoe trips, covering it with hot coals to make biscuits on the river bank... last one down the Missouri River.
> 
> Question for cast iron, I bought a small "egg" sized one and each time I cook an egg in it, the egg turns out black, so of course I don't eat it...... does cast iron go bad or is something wrong with the skillet?


My grandmother used to "clean" hers (to get caked grease off) by putting it in the fire/coals of her wood burning stove and burning everything off of it. Then she wood take it out, clean it again (after letting it cool just a enough to handle it) by rubbing it with sand (to get everything off the metal) and washing that away. Then she would re-season it by coating it with grease/lard and cooking it into the metal again on top of the stove. She said you didn't have to do it too often, just when the bottom got caked up or you burned it bad enough that food started sticking in it.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

May even the last human left have an iron skillet


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

oddapple said:


> May even the last human left have an iron skillet


Well, . . . ya gotta admit, . . . a red headed woman with an attitude and an iron skillet, . . . just might be formidable.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

